# Sunday Night Tequila Shots



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

You've never gotten drunk on Tequila huh.

This place need a raised eyebrow thingy.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Who said, i’ve never gotten drunk on Tequila? But, your right I never get drunk, I’m always in control…I‘ve been told that I make the best frozen margaritas in America.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This bottle of Don is displayed in a corner of my kitchen counter.
Only the person that doesn’t have the ability to appreciate this
display would think this is weird.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I keep my tequila in the freezer. Shot glasses too. Once in a blue moon my wife and I have a couple shots each. It really loosens her up....lol


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

JV, have you ever tried it with hot sauce?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> JV, have you ever tried it with hot sauce?


No I haven't but plan to try it. I love hot sauce but it does not like me. I have been eating chicken wings both Sunday night and last night and for lunch both days and today I have been eating Boars Head Saulsalito sliced turkey and sharp Provolone and I am paying for it each morning. 
Last night after doing stuff in my garden my wife and I had some tequila. It hit me hard. Glad I was home and safe.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

JV …There is a new thing called hot honey. It is honey infused with chili peppers.
Apparently it popular to put a squirt of the hot honey in with the tequila.
That’ll be my next try. I think I’ll just mix the hot sauce with some honey and give it a shot...cudnt hert!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

You need this instead of that nasty Tequila.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Do you remember when I made my own Fireball Hot Spicy cinnamon Whisky
with my husbands ‘good‘ Bourbon whisky? 🙄 Got in trouble for that! 
I make it with simple syrup, cinnamon sticks and hot chili peppers.
It was so good, like hot and spicy cinnamon candy in a drink. 👍


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Sounds familiar but must have been a long time ago.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I can’t even remember the last time I had an alcoholic beverage. I think sometime in the 1990s. Maybe that was why I gave it up, not remembering…


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> You need this instead of that nasty Tequila.


Can't stand that stuff. I have tried. Its nasty.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Old Thomas said:


> I can’t even remember the last time I had an alcoholic beverage. I think sometime in the 1990s. Maybe that was why I gave it up, not remembering…


I can't remember the last time I did not have alcoholic beverage. Beer in 99.9% of the time.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> Can't stand that stuff. I have tried. Its nasty.


Ya ain't spos'a gulp it and burn your throat out. Sip it straight, 4 sips to a measured shot. Hold in your mouth a moment and taste sweet creaminess. Note that what I posted is 14 yr not 8.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> Ya ain't spos'a gulp it and burn your throat out. Sip it straight, 4 sips to a measured shot. Hold in your mouth a moment and taste sweet creaminess. Note that what I posted is 14 yr not 8.


My father was a scotch aficionado. Its all he drank along with the the occasional beer. I always bought him scotch for his birthday. I think I bought "Pinch".
I have honestly tried to get the taste for it, but I cannot.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> My father was a scotch aficionado. Its all he drank along with the the occasional beer. I always bought him scotch for his birthday. I think I bought "Pinch".
> I have honestly tried to get the taste for it, but I cannot.


I'll paraphrase Justin Wilson.
I'm not an alcoholic, no, nor a wino too, I'm a drunk. The cheaper it is the better I like it cause I can get more of it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

J. V. said:


> My father was a scotch aficionado. Its all he drank along with the the occasional beer. I always bought him scotch for his birthday. I think I bought "Pinch".
> I have honestly tried to get the taste for it, but I cannot.


I agree JV, Scotch tastes like Iodine to me.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

You folks need to get a good single malt Scotch not that blended junk.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

My husband likes Scotch, our kids buy him top shelf single malt scotch. And my son in law gives himall the top shelf scotch that he gets for Christmas from clients. ( he doesn’t like scotch)
It still all tastes like iodine to me.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

There may be better single malts than Glenfiddich but it is likely the best I'll afford. And I don't drink it like I used to. Daughter gave me the bottle for may birthday about 4 years ago. Only had 2 shots out of it. It's so delicious you'll hurt yourself if not careful.


----------

